

Packaging of a cellphone done right. - baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XtZKVnTVSNc

======
sdoering
Something like this would have helped my mother in setting up her ipad. I had
an hourlong conversation on the phone with her, what she has to do. Never
having set up an ipad, that was not fun.

OK; I have an old iPhone, so it was possible to do this, but ease of use from
the first moment looks different.

